# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  le psnr d'une image

## sousou30

bonsoir,
est ce que le psnr d'une image couleur peut atteindre plus que 50 db (pour un taux de compression 72), cette valeur du psnr n'est pas trop leve?
j'ai utilis les formules suivantes, merci


```

```

----------


## sousou30

svp, Avez vous une ide sur le PSNR d'une image couleur? merci

----------


## pseudocode

> bonsoir,
> est ce que le psnr d'une image couleur peut atteindre plus que 50 db (pour un taux de compression 72), cette valeur du psnr n'est pas trop leve?
> j'ai utilis les formules suivantes, merci
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```



(wikipedia)

- On calcule le MSE pour chaque channel R,G,B --> MSE_r, MSE_g, MSE_b
- On calcule le MSE moyen de l'image : MSE = (MSE_r + MSE_g + MSE_b)/3
- Et enfin le PSNR de l'image:

PSNR = 10*log10(255) / sqrt(MSE) = 20*log10(255) / sqrt(MSE) = 48.13/sqrt(MSE) 


50 db c'est un excelent ratio (trs peu de perte). Ca signifie que le MSE vaut a peu prs 1, c'est  dire une variation moyenne de 1 sur 255.

----------


## sousou30

merci pseudocode  ::): 
 mes formules utilises sont justes, mes valeurs exactes sont les suivantes:

pour une image1, j'obtiens TC= 72,77 , PSNR=52,71 et EQM=0,34
pour une image2, TC=73,32 et PSNR=53,80 et EQM=0,27

les valeurs EQM et PSNR sont ils acceptables par rapport au TC ? sachant que les images reconstruites sont de bonnes qualit  et trs similaires  l'image originale, puisque le PSNR est lev.
normalement les valeurs obtenues sont justes, lorsque le EQM tend vers 0 le PSNR augmente, mais j'ai pas trouv dans la recherche que j'ai fait un taux du PSNR qui dpasse le 50 db??? mme dans l'article du Wikipdia, s'est crit "Les valeurs typiques du PSNR sont entre 30 et 50 dB" ??

----------


## pseudocode

> mais j'ai pas trouv dans la recherche que j'ai fait un taux du PSNR qui dpasse le 50 db??? mme dans l'article du Wikipdia, s'est crit "Les valeurs typiques du PSNR sont entre 30 et 50 dB" ??


Tout dpend de l'ago de compression et de l'image d'origine. Si ton image contient beaucoup de zones homognes (genre un grand fond noir), un algo de type jpeg (qui travaille sur un maillage carrs) compressera ces zones de manire exacte, sans perte. Ca augmente donc le PSNR.

----------


## sousou30

bonjour
j'ai pas bien compris votre remarque, mais si c'est possible j'ai un point pas trs clair:
par exemple pour un PSNR=30 , obtenu en utilisant deux algorithmes de compression diffrents, est ce qu'on a la mme qualit visuelle de l'image reconstruite dans les 2 cas ou pas ncessairement 
merci  ::):

----------


## pseudocode

> bonjour
> j'ai pas bien compris votre remarque, mais si c'est possible j'ai un point pas trs clair:
> par exemple pour un PSNR=30 , obtenu en utilisant deux algorithmes de compression diffrents, est ce qu'on a la mme qualit visuelle de l'image reconstruite dans les 2 cas ou pas ncessairement 
> merci


Non, pas ncessairement. Le PSNR est une "moyenne", donc on peut imaginer deux compression diffrentes donnant le mme PSNR. Par exemple une compression qui "tale" l'erreur un peu partout sur l'image, et une autre qui concentre toute l'erreur a un endroit.

La qualit visuelle, ca reste trs subjectif comme mesure.  ::):

----------


## sousou30

merci beaucoup  ::):  mais je pense que les qualits de deux images sont plus au moins comparables? 
pour un psnr=30, l'EQM est faible normalement la qualit de l'image est acceptable, mais est ce que c'est normale de trouver une mauvaise qualit avec cette valeur? 
merci pour votre aide

----------


## sousou30

bon la valeur de l'EQM a dpass le 20 dans ce cas mais selon l'article de Wikipedia la 3 me image qui a un PSNR=31 db est de trs bonne qualit, est ce que c'est possible d'avoir une image qui a le mme PSNR et de mauvaise qualit?

----------


## sousou30

svp avez vous une ide? j'ai besoin d'aide  ::cry::

----------


## pseudocode

0 0 0 0 0
0 0 0 0 0
0 0 0 0 0
0 0 0 0 0
0 0 0 0 0

 ORIGINAL

1 1 1 1 1     0 0 0 0 0      3 1 1 0 0
1 1 1 1 1     0 0 0 0 0      2 3 1 0 0
1 1 1 1 1     0 0 5 0 0      0 0 0 0 0
1 1 1 1 1     0 0 0 0 0      0 0 0 0 0
1 1 1 1 1     0 0 0 0 0      0 0 0 0 0

 MSE=1          MSE=1	       MSE=1

----------


## sousou30

ok c'est claire, merci

----------


## Ryadismail1

Bonjour,
SVP je suis un dbutant et je voudrai apprendre c'est quoi le PSNR, alors si vous avez des donnes ou des documents a me conseill je vous serai tres reconnaissant merci beaucoup

----------


## Ryadismail1

> Non, pas ncessairement. Le PSNR est une "moyenne", donc on peut imaginer deux compression diffrentes donnant le mme PSNR. Par exemple une compression qui "tale" l'erreur un peu partout sur l'image, et une autre qui concentre toute l'erreur a un endroit.
> 
> La qualit visuelle, ca reste trs subjectif comme mesure.


Bonjour,
SVP je suis un dbutant et je voudrai apprendre c'est quoi le PSNR, alors si vous avez des donnes ou des documents a me conseill je vous serai tres reconnaissant merci beaucoup

----------

